# More of baby Dillon



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I was sent some more pics today of wee Dillon.
Hope you like them.
I am in love. 
































My fav so far









That's all for now. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri he is gorgeous


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.
He is a wee chunky monkey. lol x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweetness!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww Terri! Dillon is so incredibly cute! How can you stand the wait?!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhh Terri he is gorgeous, its gonna be a loooooooong wait!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

oh my god!!! he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I know this wait will be torture, but have done it before. lol x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww he is so tiny and cute!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

oh so cute ur so lucky, i love him, im realy wanting a black chi now x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I nearly missed these,was just about to turn computer off,what a beautiful shiny coat he has.Thanks for pics


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Tiptoe said:


> oh so cute ur so lucky, i love him, im realy wanting a black chi now x


You and me both,would love one


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Maybe we will see even more black cuties on here in the future, cant wait! lol xx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww he is simply adorable! I had considered getting a black Chi myself but my toy poodle is black so I wanted another color. I'm so happy for you that the breeder is sending you updated pics - at least that will help pass the time while waiting! :blob5:


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww he is gorgeous!!! Sooo tiny, bet you can't wait. 

3 IS THE MAGIC NUMBER


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, yeah i am pleased she is sending me pics often.
I didnt get that with Darla and it really did make the wait so much longer.
mind you her breeder doesnt have a computer. lol
xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

FireFox said:


> Awww he is gorgeous!!! Sooo tiny, bet you can't wait.
> 
> 3 IS THE MAGIC NUMBER


Thanks.
Yeah 3 is def my magic number that is for sure.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

He looks so sweet. What a beautiful boy. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Ahh too cute!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

How precious! great name pick


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a sweet little Angel! :love7: I'm so happy for you, Terri. Can't wait to watch him grow up. I know you are so excited to bring your new baby home.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Terri... what a precious little boy..I know you are so very happy and excited waiting to get your hands on him! :hello1: I hope you get tons of pics to share with us while we're waiting. Deb


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I love him! What a sweet precious face! Very happy for you, Terri!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww love that last photo. hes adorable. CONGRATS!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone.
I really am so happy right now, cant wait to get him home!
In the meantime i will enjoy all the pics i get. lol x


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Just precious...I bet you're just over the moon excited!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, i really am.
xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri he was worth the wait, hes so shiny


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hehe!! i think so too Amanda.
It was meant to be.
Cant stop thinking about him and looking at the pics i have so far. lol
Breeder says she will take more in the week for me.
Just want them now! Haha!! x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats the difference between a good breeder and a bad one, comunication!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He's lovely, Terri.
Congrats !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers Alan. x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG he is PERFECT   

Terri , I'm so Jealous


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Sara, you have nothing to be jealous of you has the man Kirby there. haha!!
But thanks. xxx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

hehe Terri your so right i've got my Kirby kid (Welcome to the world of longcoat black chi boys  )


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Divine!!!!!!!! He is so defined in the black - cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i am happy to be part of that world. x

Thanks Jane. xx


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so tiny! i bet you are soo excited


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I understand how you are "in love" - who wouldn't be? He is precious!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

crawlin said:


> aww so tiny! i bet you are soo excited


Oh yeah more so each day. x



Suekadue said:


> I understand how you are "in love" - who wouldn't be? He is precious!


Thanks, I agree so precious.
Just wish it was time to pick him up already!


----------

